# Update diesel and auto service G.M. Tech joining me!



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Have a ase certified Gm master tech on board with me now for the dura max demand and light trucks and cars all makes and models 850 736 5478


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

saintsfann76 said:


> Have a ase certified Gm master tech on board with me now for the dura max demand and light trucks and cars all makes and models 850 736 5478


Does he have a techII with software updates and able to change options on the new duramax trucks. If so I need some stuff done let me know. Thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

realstreet said:


> Does he have a techII with software updates and able to change options on the new duramax trucks. If so I need some stuff done let me know. Thx :thumbsup:


 no he doesn't not yet,


----------

